

Ask HN: Where can I find demo video creation service? - youngdev

I did search search on google and found ranges between 3K to 7K for 1 minute video. I can probably have 2-3 MVP developed for that prices.<p>Does anyone know where can I find a service to create 30-45 second demo video for couple hundred bucks?
======
pborenstein
I don't know if she's still in business, but this sounds like what you're
looking for: <http://demogirl.com/>

~~~
youngdev
Pborestein, Thanks this looks good as well. I was more looking for
graphics/animation demo videos. Anyway, I'll give this a try as well.

------
youngdev
Found this to create screen-cast yourself for Free: <http://www.screencast-o-
matic.com/>

